# Shotgun Load Help



## MikeinMesa (Oct 13, 2007)

I currently load 1 1/8 oz of #8 shot into an RP-12 wad and a AA hull. I use a MEC 600 Mk V. I want to reduce my load to 1 oz of #8 shot, but when I do the top crimp is messed up. It is concave and has a hole in the middle that will leak shot. How can I fix this? Do I raise the shot cup? Right now the top is of the wad is exactly 1/2 inch from the top of the hull. A 1 1/8 load overtops the shot cup, while a 1 oz load is exactly even with the top of the shot cup. If I raise the wad (do not seat it as deep) how do I do that? Does increasing the powder space by raising the wad affect burning rates? All help is GREATLY appreciated, and thanks in advance.

Mike in Mesa (Arizona)


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the Rp-12 but can give you some help. The easiest answer to your question is if that is a 1-1/8 oz wad your simplest solution would be to get a 1 oz wad. TGT-12 of AA12SL or a number of others would get you back in the game as far as a good crimp goes.

If your dead set on using the current wad, loosen the screw that holds the shot/powder tube and move it up until when the wad is seated it harldy moves the indicator. Modern powders do not need the wad seating pressure as they did back in the older days. Once that is done lower your pre-crimp so that you cannot fit a pencil eraser in it. After that is done you will have to adjust your cam on the final crimp station until you get rid of any hole that is left.

I have done what your trying to do with the regular AA12 wads but I quit doing that as it is just a pain to get the consistency that I want out of my crimps. As far as the shot outside the shotcup that is a moot point with lead shot as upon firing the deformation and setback of the shot makes it not worth you time to worry about. If some does end up out of the shotcup it doesn't hurt your barrel, open up the factory loads and you will see the same thing.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

RP 12 seems a little odd for 1 1/8 oz, as it is typically used in 1 3/8 loads. Check a reloading manual. Many different combinations possible for the 1 oz load. Winchester, Remington and others make 1 oz wads suitable with the AA hull. You always want a tight seat of the gas seal of the wad down on the powder. If gaps are left, bloopers or worse may happen.

The powder manufacturers typically have free reloading data available. These are hull specific with different combinations of primers, powder, wads, and shot weights.

http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/Index.htm
http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

There are others as well, but those are the two types of powders I use.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Changing the wad is probably your best bet, as suggested. Another possibility is to place a 20ga. 1/8" overpowder wad into the RP12 before dropping the shot. That should give you the same level of shot in the hull as you have with 1 1/8oz.
Pete


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike: Checking back. Are you using the RP12 wad or the RXP12 wad? I ask because, as mentioned in SDbearfan's post, the RP12 is usually spec'd for heavier loads. It is not listed as a component to be used with Win. AA hulls and 1 1/8oz. or 1oz. shot charges in my loadbook(Fackler and McPherson). There are plenty of listings for those weights using the RXP12 wad though.
Pete


----------



## MikeinMesa (Oct 13, 2007)

Pete,
Thanks for your question. To tell the truth, I really don't remember what wad I am using as I threw the bag away some weeks ago. I do know it is a Remington wad, and the bag said for loads using 1 to 1 1/8 oz shot loads. I particularly choose that one as it was cheaper than the AA wads I had been using AND it said it was for both 1 and 1 1/8 oz shot. I wanted the versatility of having both. Actually, with the cost of shot out here in AZ I wanted to save some money by using 1 oz loads. Doesn't seem to be working quite yet for me.

Mike in Mesa


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If it said 1 to 1 1/8oz. then it is probably a RXP12, although Rem. Fig-8 wads are also spec'd for AA hulls. Try the advice about adjusting your press. Other than that, the 20ga. fiberwad in the shotcup will work.
Pete


----------

